# Loom Question



## Debbie0406 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello everyone

I didn't even know there was a Loom section on this sight. I did a search for looms and found this. I can't find it any other way than searching. 

My question is this. I have never done loom knitting but really want to try it out. I want to make a baby afghan on the loom. I want to make is 34-40" wide, all as one panel. No sewing panels together for me. The yarn is a 3 ply Sport weight yarn. The only looms I have found that are good for the thin yarn are the Kiss Looms. I would need no less than 5 stitches per inch, possibly 6 per inch because I want it to be a fairly tight weave. The Kiss looms look great although expensive. Does anyone know of any other looms that would work for the 3 ply yarn using just one strand?

Thanks so much
Debbie


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

WOW! You do dish up tall orders. Try http://www.cindwoodcrafts.com she has 1/2" gauge looms that if you use a single strand of sport wt (baby) yarn, "e" wrapping using the one over two stitch, will give you a filled stitch. Two, three, and more strands of baby (sport) wt yarns, are used to fill the stitches so the baby does not get tangled in the product. Kathy Norris's books have baby patterns that are made on the 11/16" gauge Knifty Knitter looms and Cindy Wood has some interesting baby patterns for her looms. Cindy W. has a 36" long loom that can make a 70" single knit or a 34" double knit product. Moon Loomer


----------



## Debbie0406 (Jul 28, 2012)

Moon Loomer said:


> WOW! You do dish up tall orders. Try http://www.cindwoodcrafts.com she has 1/2" gauge looms that if you use a single strand of sport wt (baby) yarn, "e" wrapping using the one over two stitch, will give you a filled stitch. Two, three, and more strands of baby (sport) wt yarns, are used to fill the stitches so the baby does not get tangled in the product. Kathy Norris's books have baby patterns that are made on the 11/16" gauge Knifty Knitter looms and Cindy Wood has some interesting baby patterns for her looms. Cindy W. has a 36" long loom that can make a 70" single knit or a 34" double knit product. Moon Loomer


Thanks so much. I'll take a look at that site. I'm trying to figure out which would be the best way to go.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

if you go to your profile you can subscribe and unsubscribe to the different sections of this site.. you can subscribe to the loom section.. it only shows up when there is a question asked in there... but the site keeps all the questions and answers there for those of us that need answers.. best of luck finding what you are looking for...


----------



## Debbie0406 (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks Ronie. I'll give that a try. I find new things on here every time I have the time to look around. If I can't find something I use the Search feature. That's how I found the Loom section.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Also try Authentic Knitting Board at this link:

http://www.knittingboard.com


----------



## Debbie0406 (Jul 28, 2012)

EZ2 said:


> Also try Authentic Knitting Board at this link:
> 
> http://www.knittingboard.com


Thank you. I emailed them Friday and got a reply back. They have the only looms I have found that do have the smaller gauge. They suggested the size I would need. But it's not an adjustable one so it would only work for the thinner yarns. And it's pretty expensive for a loom. That's one reason I keep looking. There has to be others out there. It's just a matter of finding them.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Debbie0406 said:


> EZ2 said:
> 
> 
> > Also try Authentic Knitting Board at this link:
> ...


I have three of their looms and love them. I have the 38", the 10" and the sock loom. Even though they are more costly than some, I have found they are very durable and I have had no problems what so ever. They last for years with no breakage or problems. I use them quite frequently, especially when my hands get sore from hand knitting. They afford me the ability to continue to knit even when I am having trouble holding needles due to arthritis.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

You can get the ALL-N-ONE loom at Hobbylobby.com now with a 40% off coupon. Which makes it 24.00. They are good for anything you want to make, even socks or buy the expensions and use it for weaving. Very versitile loom AKB made.


----------



## Debbie0406 (Jul 28, 2012)

EZ2 said:


> Debbie0406 said:
> 
> 
> > EZ2 said:
> ...


I have arthritis and carpal tunnel. I also have fibromyalgia. Sometimes it just hurts to bad to knit or even crochet. That's why I thought I would try loom knitting. What I want to make is a single panel baby afghan using 3 ply Sport weight yarn using only 1 strand. I hate sewing things together so if I don't knit it in one piece I will never finish it. In the email I got from them I was told I would need the 83 peg side pair (166 pegs) and the 35 peg end pair (70 pegs for a total of 236). I'm just not sure if the 5 stitches per inch she quoted would make the afghan "tight" enough. I don't want it to be too stretchy or full of holes.


----------



## Debbie0406 (Jul 28, 2012)

krankymax said:


> You can get the ALL-N-ONE loom at Hobbylobby.com now with a 40% off coupon. Which makes it 24.00. They are good for anything you want to make, even socks or buy the expensions and use it for weaving. Very versitile loom AKB made.


Thanks for the reply. Do you know how many stitches per inch the All-in-One has? At least it's adjustable but if I can't make at the minimum a 36" wide baby afghan in one piece it won't work for me.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Debbie0406 said:


> krankymax said:
> 
> 
> > You can get the ALL-N-ONE loom at Hobbylobby.com now with a 40% off coupon. Which makes it 24.00. They are good for anything you want to make, even socks or buy the expensions and use it for weaving. Very versitile loom AKB made.
> ...


Just depends on what size yarn you use and how tight/loose you knit on the pegs. Everyone is different, just like using needles or hooks.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Debbie0406 said:


> EZ2 said:
> 
> 
> > Debbie0406 said:
> ...


It will be double knit if done on the knitting board.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Debbie0406 said:


> krankymax said:
> 
> 
> > You can get the ALL-N-ONE loom at Hobbylobby.com now with a 40% off coupon. Which makes it 24.00. They are good for anything you want to make, even socks or buy the expensions and use it for weaving. Very versitile loom AKB made.
> ...


They do have a 38" knitting board that you can just use one side to make a blanket.


----------



## Debbie0406 (Jul 28, 2012)

krankymax said:


> Debbie0406 said:
> 
> 
> > krankymax said:
> ...


I saw that. I also saw the Noble Knitter 100 which would make something 25" wide but if I used Stockinette on both sides I could do a project 50" wide. Just so many choices.

I may very well go with the Universal S loom and just use double strands for the baby afghan but then I would also have a loom that I could use for any project I wanted to do.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Just so many choices. Isn't that great? lol


----------



## Debbie0406 (Jul 28, 2012)

krankymax said:


> Just so many choices. Isn't that great? lol


Yes it is. More choices than I would have thought. I'm even thinking about making one. I could get exactly what I need that way.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Not a bad idea. Always good to be resourceful and creative. I have seen youtube videos on making your own looms or boards. Check out one of those to get instructions and materials used by other crafty people. Out of need, comes the mother of invention. lol


----------



## carolyn4 (Mar 20, 2013)

My Question is really simple,,,I Hope,,,, In our move my books R still packed - - - No can't seem to find them either, & my predicament is,, I need a simple scarf pattern for a man that will B donated to our prayer shawl group for homeless.... HELP & thank you in advance.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Debbie0406 said:


> I saw that. I also saw the Noble Knitter 100 which would make something 25" wide but if I used Stockinette on both sides I could do a project 50" wide. Just so many choices.
> 
> I may very well go with the Universal S loom and just use double strands for the baby afghan but then I would also have a loom that I could use for any project I wanted to do.


Okay JoAnn's has a 50% coupon this week, the Authentic Knitting Board All-N-One (It has a finer gauge than the new 28" Loom but fewer pegs.), use the 5 peg spacers to make it into a rectangle, e-wrap all pegs except one, then e-wrap back on the pegs previously wrapped, and do it once more. Take the bottom loop over the two top loops (Isla Phillips "Loom Knitting Premier"), this is the one over two stockinette stitch. There is no "purl" for this stitch, so swatch to check for stockinette curl and if it is dense enough for your project. This stitch can be tightened by using the u-wrap for the third loop then knitting one over two, u-wrap and knit one over two again, to completion, always doing the u-wrap "loosely". Look in Isla Phillips "Loom Knitting Premier" for more multi wrap stitches. Have fun Moon Loomer


----------

